# Forum > MMO > Runescape > [Bot] Runebot - The C++ RS3 Bot

## DemeterXX99

You can find more out about our bot in our discord: RB

We are a utility client for the NXT version of RS3. Our team has thousands of hours in security, kernel, hardware research, along with reverse engineering. Our past projects include porting the entire RS client to unity, server emulators, and much, much much more. We've been working on RS related projects since 2007.

Our software is written in C++ with security in mind. We have experience in devirtualizing commercial grade packers (VMP, themida, etc.), meaning we are aware of the pitfalls of security through obscurity and how to avoid them. We also support scripting through C++ modules. C++ was chosen because of the security potential, and the very low overhead of running compiled C++ code. Along with this, protection tools such as themida can provide greater protection due to the unstructured nature of assembly.

Runebot - Crack Miner Script Showcase - YouTube

----------

